# trichome question?



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2006)

hello, my trich's are about 80% cloudy/20% clear. i wanted to know if i should wait till all trich's are cloudy? (for a in between high). also, most of my pistils have turned from pure white to more 'yellow' color. i'm not sure of the strain so i shouldn't have to worry about the color of the pistals?
thanks,
peace and happy blooming


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 27, 2006)

If you are looking for a good "head" high, I would recommend all cloudy trichs. Its hard to get them all to the same stage as they develope at different levels but all cloudy with some amber is perfect.


----------



## sgtsmoke (Sep 28, 2006)

hey guys.i took a nice pic of my trics last grow.here is a pic,the high was great.the strain was bubblegum.mmmmm tasty.here are some pics of my latest grow.they are in temp setup cause landloard had to come over, and i had to take my room apart.new owner of my building.she looked everywehere i was so happy i took my plants downstairs in storage room.plants are doing good now happy to be in there room.i am growing 1 white widow 1bagseed and 3 nlxbb.they are 2 weeks flower and getting hairy lol


----------

